# [RESOLVIDO] Teclado e mouse no Xorg.

## cooperrj

Salve galera...

Meu primeiro post.

Instalei o Gentoo ontem, consegui depois de muito trabalho fazer o kernel funcionar perfeitamente, compilei o Xorg e foi legal.

Compilei a placa Nvidia, também foi tranquilo.

Porem toda vez que inicio o Xorg, meu teclado nem mouse funcionam, ja instalei o Hal e o Dbus (No arch linux é necessário, não sei no gentoo) mas não funciona de forma nenhuma.

Meu xorg.conf:

```
Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "extmod"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   #DisplaySize     310   230   # mm

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "SAM"

   ModelName    "SyncMaster"

   HorizSync    30.0 - 71.0

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 160.0

   Option       "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShadowFB"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseFBDev"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Rotate"                # [<str>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "FlatPanel"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FPDither"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CrtcNumber"            # <i>

        #Option     "FPScale"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FPTweak"               # <i>

        #Option     "DualHead"              # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "NV34 [GeForce FX 5500]"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Alguem tem alguma ideia para me ajudar?Last edited by cooperrj on Mon Apr 27, 2009 3:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cooperrj

emerge xf86-input-evdev

Resolveu meu problema... rs

Agradeço a atenção.

----------

